# level wind



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Can anybody tell me how the level winds such as abu-garcia 7000cs affect the distance in casting, does the worm of the level wind flow along the bar during the cast or is it fixed, allowing the line to flow through the worm easier through the cast. Can you thrown 8nbait with these reels long distances like the 6500's? I have never used a level wind before or even considerd it,just thought that owning one would be a nice addition to my arsenal of fish chaseing equipment.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

depends on weather the 6500 is a levelwind. if it is, there shouldn't be any difference. the levelwind on ythe7000 is stationery.i use the 7000 scyncro's and i like them.if you are hunting for a good casting reel for 8nbait[but no levelwind] the daiwa 30 or40shv's are great. i use both for drum.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

The levelwind on a 7000 travels back and forth during the cast (synchronized levelwind) just like the 6500's.. In fihsing conditions, i think they cast great with a levelwind.. Have several buddies getting over 150 yards over grass with a 7000 C3 with stock bearings with an 8 oz sinker.... it makes less difference when casting big weights since some of the energy is required to make the levelwind travel.. only downside is that you should carry an extra pawl for the levelwind as there wear over time with hard casting...

Also, for me, 20# running line and 50# shocker connected with a good knot has NO problems going through the levelwind.. i fished this setup for two years before i moved to a CT frame...


----------

